
Spectacular Tesla crash after flying 25m in air shows importance of crumple zone - Osiris30
http://electrek.co/2016/05/06/tesla-model-s-crash-large-crumple-zone-gallery/
======
sb8244
The word that comes to mind here is amazing. A shift to electric vehicles
would surely have a measurable impact on vehicular death.

I've seen several of these wrecked Teslas and it seems death always escapes
the equation, at least in the reported crashes that make news.

